# Awesome UNIX®



## DutchDaemon (May 18, 2018)

This list is an exploration of the world of UNIX®, including UNIX history, the relevance of UNIX today, and lists select awesome UNIX and UNIX-like projects. This list also contains resources for UNIX standards, programming, communities, and free software. 

https://github.com/sirredbeard/Awesome-UNIX


----------



## fnoyanisi (May 19, 2018)

I would also recommend The Daemon, the Gnu, and the Penguen to anybody interested in the history of UNIX®*.*

The book covers lots of milestones in the history of UNIX® - How Multics was born, how the very first UNIX® was written in 6 weeks by Ken Thompson, the BSD project, BSD v AT&T lawsuit, GNU project and Linux.


----------



## VladiBG (May 19, 2018)

Here's one video from 1982 AT&T Archives. On the video there's *Brian Wilson* who is demonstrating pipelining.


----------

